# airless sprayer,whats good



## falcon39 (May 9, 2008)

hi to all, am going to start painting house roofs(tiled) and would like abit of advice on what airless sprayer to use and what to stay away from.
Most jobs would need hose to be about 50metres long, Roof size about 300- 400m2, paint is a thick water base. any help would be great. thanks


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

How much $$$ do you have/want to spend? You can waste your time w/ a small electric that will work for a bit of time. OR you can make the smart and really the only choice in a buying a large gas rig.

Where are you? I would suggest talking w/ your local paint store or supplier. They will likely steer you in the right direction. If you need long hoses and plan to have the rig on the ground you will need a gas rig.

I am partial to Graco's GH733 or GH833 for roof coatings. These are the big boys as it relates to professional roofing rigs. Good luck.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure but I think for a hose that long you need a pretty big pump. Smaller pumps usually only have a 50ft line, and even the bigger I've only used 100ft lines (2x 50ft), but I'm sure they could use longer. I do know for a fact though that pumps suggest line lengths because of they way they pressurize. My 8900XLT could prob go 150ft, but I'd have to read the manual.

As far as band name pumps I've used Graco and Titan with great success. Spray tech doesn't look that bad either just have never used one.


----------



## Shaggy Dog (May 7, 2008)

I have a Powertwin 10,000..you can run 3 guns,it will pump some real heavy s**t...gas and electric...easy to convert..great piece of spray equipment...i don't think they make the 10,000 any more but i know theres a new 8,000..check em out...brand new roughly $6,000...


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Shaggy Dog said:


> I have a Powertwin 10,000..you can run 3 guns,it will pump some real heavy s**t...gas and electric...easy to convert..great piece of spray equipment...i don't think they make the 10,000 any more but i know theres a new 8,000..check em out...brand new roughly $6,000...


I'm with Shaggy on this one. Speeflo all the way. Not cheap, but last foreever if you take care of it.


----------



## Shaggy Dog (May 7, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> I'm with Shaggy on this one. Speeflo all the way. Not cheap, but last foreever if you take care of it.


 

They will last forever if you take care of it...my dad bought it used from a contractor that went out of buisness bout 7 years ago paid $2,000..that thing paid for itself on the first job we ever used it on...it sprayed Loxon X.P exterior no problem...my dad still claims to this day thats the best peice he's ever bought...


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Romanski said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I think for a hose that long you need a pretty big pump. Smaller pumps usually only have a 50ft line, and even the bigger I've only used 100ft lines (2x 50ft), but I'm sure they could use longer. I do know for a fact though that pumps suggest line lengths because of they way they pressurize. My 8900XLT could prob go 150ft, but I'd have to read the manual.
> 
> As far as band name pumps I've used Graco and Titan with great success. Spray tech doesn't look that bad either just have never used one.


Your machine will easily pump a 150 ft line. "Bertha" our ancient PowrTwin Classic did just that this week. Yours is newer and probably in better shape. (not that we don't take care of ours)


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Shaggy Dog said:


> They will last forever if you take care of it...my dad bought it used from a contractor that went out of buisness bout 7 years ago paid $2,000..that thing paid for itself on the first job we ever used it on...it sprayed Loxon X.P exterior no problem...my dad still claims to this day thats the best peice he's ever bought...


Our powrtwin is a big, heavy, lumbering piece to drag around, but it never ceases to amaze me at how slow it pumps (almosts yawns) when we use it. Compared to our other rigs, it laughs at most jobs. (and since you have one, you KNOW what I mean.)


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> I'm with Shaggy on this one. Speeflo all the way. Not cheap, but last foreever if you take care of it.


that makes two of us, Speed flow all time favorite. I love the sound of a hydrolic pump, sounds like money be made lol


----------



## alta (Apr 3, 2008)

Titan or speedflo


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## falcon39 (May 9, 2008)

thanks for all your advice have come a cross a graco ultra mkII 1095 hi-boy,(hope it is as good as they say) keen now to get on and do the job. 
If i could get a little bit of feed back as what to keep an eye on with unit
would be great. Is it agood machine?
Thanks again for help.


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

I am an electric graco man now I have a 495 and a 1095. I had a speedflo gas driven for a while I paid 1000 for it used used it for a year and sold it for a thousand. The only drawback is they are a bit heavy for a one man job so I got the 495 for those and I like the quiet feature of the electric. If you are going to be spraying roofs go with the hydrolic airless pump you won't regret it. Running 150 feet of hose is no problem you might start with some 3/8 blue max and reduce down to 1/4 inch on the last 50' and then the whip. Good Luck, Mopaint


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

The 1095 is a great machine you might have to pull the filters out to pump the heavy stuff and I have been storing it it keresene to keep the ball from sticking works great. Mopaint


----------



## Shaggy Dog (May 7, 2008)

Mopaint said:


> The 1095 is a great machine you might have to pull the filters out to pump the heavy stuff and I have been storing it it keresene to keep the ball from sticking works great. Mopaint


 

Very true...got a 1095 been pumpin great for years....


----------



## falcon39 (May 9, 2008)

thanks to everyone for helping me out. Great site!!


----------



## timplex (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the good answers. I never even had to ask a question, just browse! LOL


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

timplex said:


> Thanks for all the good answers. I never even had to ask a question, just browse! LOL


There is so much good info archived here. :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

great job guys. I cannot think of anything to add.


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

Romanski said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I think for a hose that long you need a pretty big pump. Smaller pumps usually only have a 50ft line, and even the bigger I've only used 100ft lines (2x 50ft), but I'm sure they could use longer. I do know for a fact though that pumps suggest line lengths because of they way they pressurize. My 8900XLT could prob go 150ft, but I'd have to read the manual.
> 
> As far as band name pumps I've used Graco and Titan with great success. Spray tech doesn't look that bad either just have never used one.


the PT8900xlt will support 150ft of hose with no problem. When going to these lengths of hose or longer, it is best to use 3/8" diameter hose for most of the length you are running


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

Shaggy Dog said:


> I have a Powertwin 10,000..you can run 3 guns,it will pump some real heavy s**t...gas and electric...easy to convert..great piece of spray equipment...i don't think they make the 10,000 any more but i know theres a new 8,000..check em out...brand new roughly $6,000...


The Pt10,000 was replaced by the PT12,000XLT and the latest model (shipping soon) is the Powrtwin 12,000PLUS . 3.15gpm with 3,600psi


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

alta said:


> Titan or speedflo


Titan purchased Speeflo (no d) back in 1996. It took until 2010 to combine the two brands. When you buy a new Speeflo today it will be red and labeled Titan-Speeflo


----------

